# A - Salt Rifle



## aero (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I like


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

That's cool!!!


----------



## aero (May 23, 2012)

Available on amazon for 34.95:grin:


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I've had one since Christmas... LOVE IT!


----------

